#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Μπείτε στον κόσμο του ΚΝΧ!

## KNX Training

•* Βιώστε* από κοντά την εμπειρία του μεγαλύτερου συστήματος κτηριακού αυτοματισμού στον κόσμο...
• *Προγραμματίστε* υλικά των εταιριών Schneider Electric-merten, ABB-BUSCH-JAEGER, Embedded Systems, theben, SIEMENS, VIMAR, Zennio, ELECTRON και μπείτε στον κόσμο του ΚΝΧ...
• *Πιστοποιηθείτε ως ΚΝΧ Partner* και γίνετε μέλος της μεγαλύτερης διεθνούς ομάδας system integrators... 'Εως σήμερα 32.908 ΚΝΧ Partners σε 117 χώρες...
• *Εργαστείτε* χωρίς γεωγραφικούς περιορισμούς ακολουθώντας ένα έργο ΚΝΧ...

Πληροφορίες και Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής για τα επόμενα σεμινάρια σε Αθήνα, Ηράκλειο Κρήτης και Θεσσαλονίκη στο http://www.knxtraining.gr/ ή στο 210-9768633

----------

